# Tv marca "Hypson" sin sonido



## SantyUY (Feb 11, 2013)

Hola, 
Les cuento, tengo un problema bastante grande con un televisor de la marca "hypson", el mismo cuenta con amplificador sanyo (LA4285) un jungle LA76818A.
El la imagen funciona perfectamente, lo que no sale es el audio, ni con el sintonizador ni por los conectores RCA.
#Verifique que los parlantes (bocinas) funcionen, y lo hacían.
#Verifique el transistor de MUTE, nada cambio.
#Desarme mis parlantes del PC para usar su amplificador. Conecte la salida de audio del jungle este amplificador y anduvo perfectamente, con lo que comprobé que el jungle entrega sonido.
#Comprobe que hubieran 20v en la pata 10 (entre 20 y 18 según el data) y no los ahí, NO ENCONTRE VOLTAGE.
Seguí el recorrido de la pista que debería llevar los 18v y lleva hasta el transformador primario _(nose si tiene un nombre especial, pero es el transformador mas grande de toda la placa y el que une la parte de la fuente con el circuito del tv)_.
En la placa tiene marcado los voltajes que debería entregar este transformador, no recuerdo bien cuanto mencionaba, pero seguramente son 24v 18v 12v y otro  *no recuerdo* y la pista que segui seguro que me llevo al de 18v.
Al medir con el tester en ese punto del trafo no encontré voltaje lo que pareció muy extraño, tal vez lo estoy haciendo mal.

*Imágenes:*

Ver el archivo adjunto 63066

Ver el archivo adjunto 63067
Ver el archivo adjunto 63068

Nose que mas hacer para solucionar el problema, necesito su ayuda.


----------



## louis1724 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hola tienes el diagrama de la placa? 

Yo hubiera buscado el voltaje de alimentación del ic de audio primeramente para ser más rápido y no complicarse buscando el sonido a menos que se tuviera un osciloscopio a mano pero hay veces que hay que tomar otras alternativas y lo hiciste bien  

Bueno, en este tema se trata algo muy parecido a tu problema : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/probar-transformador-fuente-conmutada-63266/

Suerte amigo


----------



## KILLER7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Obvio que no va a sonar nunca el equipo si los 20V que te faltan son del VCC del integrado de salida de audio LA4287. Por lo que comentás salen del choper, pero es extraño que si prende ( existe +B ) no tengas 20V para el audio; lo digo porque ambas tensiones salen del mismo.

Entre el choper y el integrado de audio como mucho tenes una resistencia bajo valor y un diodo, si no esta roto el diodo, lo esta el resistor.

Para conseguir mejor ayuda deberías subir el modelo y el chasis de la placa. Con esto la gente se va a poder ubicar y darte mejores pistas.


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 11, 2013)

Pero es que en el trafo no podes medir nada, recuerda que es alta frecuencia y tu medidor no esta hecho para eso, debes medir en el trafo pero despues del diodo, me explico ubica el pin del trafo que te dice 18V de ahi sale auna resitecnia d ebajo valor a  un diodo (anodo) y en el catodo ya podes medir el voltaje, pero cambiando el tema si tenes el voltaje en el ic de salida de audio casi 100% seguro tenes mala la memoria o mal programada, esa falla es tipica de ese chasis y se le va el sonido, chauuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 11, 2013)

seguramente faltan los 20 volt porque se quemo la resistencia que hace las veces de fusible,es probable que se allá abierto porque se quemo el ic de audio,
si no tiene la resistencia ,puede ser el diodo rectificador ,si el diodo rectificador esta bien,comprueba (con el tv apagado) que tengas continuidad a chasis desde el terminal del transformador donde deveria salir los 20 volt,
si no hay continuidad puede que se alla desoldado el transformador,entre el ping de la placa y el propio alambre del bobinado,(es poco probable,pero sucede)


----------



## SantyUY (Feb 12, 2013)

Primero, muchas gracias por responder.
El tv es hypson modelo: CD-3730, y el chasis nose si sera esto que dice, pero es lo unico que aparece impreso en la placa..
"JLP7.820.652
CD3720M MAIN PCB"



louis1724 dijo:


> Hola tienes el diagrama de la placa?
> 
> Yo hubiera buscado el voltaje de alimentación del ic de audio primeramente para ser más rápido y no complicarse buscando el sonido a menos que se tuviera un osciloscopio a mano pero hay veces que hay que tomar otras alternativas y lo hiciste bien
> 
> ...



eL DIagrama de la tv no lo tengo, y tienes mucha razon con lo que dices, gracias por responder.



## Ahora teniendo la placa enfrente de mi, veo que del trafo "principal" esta marcado en la parte de abajo de la placa con 8,9,10,11,12,13,14 :? de estas terminales salen 5 diodos, al medirlos obtengo, el diodo que sale del terminal marcado en 8 -> 113v, 9 y 10->196v, 11-> 26.9v, 12-> 13.3v, 13 y 14-> 26v.



Comence a testear desde el amplificador hasta ver adonde encontraba voltage, y llege hasta un transistor serca de los diodos y resistencias que ustedes dicen, en unas de las patas del diodo habian unos 26v y en las otras dos nadas, al parecer esta es la falla.
El diodo tiene 3 patas (obviamente) y tiene escrito 400x1.

No logro saber si es npn o pnp y tampoco se como comprobar si funciona o no.


----------



## louis1724 (Feb 12, 2013)

Bien, aqui tienes el diagrama esta en dos partes, debes aprender a buscar. 

Si te fijas en el diagrama el ic de audio se alimenta con 18v, si ves en el diagrama el trafo de alta frecuencia entrega 18v en el pin 14 a través de un diodo y R562

Ya puedes seguir midiendo e investigando


----------



## SantyUY (Feb 12, 2013)

louis1724 dijo:


> Bien, aqui tienes el diagrama esta en dos partes, debes aprender a buscar.
> 
> Si te fijas en el diagrama el ic de audio se alimenta con 18v, si ves en el diagrama el trafo de alta frecuencia entrega 18v en el pin 14 a través de un diodo y R562
> 
> Ya puedes seguir midiendo e investigando



 MUCHAS GRACIAS, juro haberlo buscado, tal vez tenga que aprender a hacerlo, me dices en que link lo conseguiste? , yo solo consegui un diagrama de otra tv Hypson PARECIDA a esta pero no era igual.



Mi problema es que luego de esa resistencia R562, ahi un transistor que es del cual yo hablo, EL QUE NO APARECE EN EL DIAGRAMA.


----------



## louis1724 (Feb 12, 2013)

En 4shared.com, hubo muchas distintas paginas web donde lo publicaban pero era en .e2p
Y yo no tengo el software para leer esas extensiones

Que tengas suerte con la tv


----------



## SantyUY (Feb 12, 2013)

Y no tengo un transistor IGUAL , se puede remplazar por otro?


----------



## louis1724 (Feb 12, 2013)

y como llega al transistor? Por colector? Por la base? Que tipo de transistor es?
Lo único que se me ocurre que sea un amplificador de corriente 

Has buscado la continuidad de pista con el Vcc de Ic de audio


----------



## analogico (Feb 12, 2013)

hace un dibujo de como esta conectado desde la salida del trafo al pin de vcc del integrado que no se entiende nada


----------



## SantyUY (Feb 12, 2013)

es que nose que clase de transistor es, el voltage llega por la pata 3 del transistor mirandolo de frente (la parte plana) .



En todo caso debe de ser para disminuir el voltage :7 , por que son unos 26v y para el vcc del ampli tienen que ser 18 a 20v , Asi que no es lo mismo que en el DIAGRAMA, por que el diagrama muestra 18v en R562 y al medirlo encuentro 26v .


----------



## analogico (Feb 12, 2013)

> En todo caso debe de ser para disminuir el voltage :7 , por que son unos 26v y para el vcc del ampli tienen que ser 18 a 20v , Asi que no es lo mismo que en el DIAGRAMA, por que el diagrama muestra 18v en R562 y al medirlo encuentro 26v .



como esta abierto deberias medir cerca de 25V  por el condensador


----------



## SantyUY (Feb 12, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> hace un dibujo de como esta conectado desde la salida del trafo al pin de vcc del integrado que no se entiende nada


----------



## louis1724 (Feb 12, 2013)

La variación de voltaje puede ser un problema pero como te dije intenta seguir la pista de alimentación del IC de audio Vcc Y que encuentras en el camino


----------



## analogico (Feb 12, 2013)

falta el vcc del integrado de audio


¿el supuesto diodo conecta con algo mas o solo con el integrado de audio


----------



## SantyUY (Feb 12, 2013)

El transistor que dices debe tener su nomenclatura, si me decís que voltaje entra por el tercer terminal eso puede variar en cada dispositivo 

La variación de voltaje puede ser un problema pero como te dije intenta seguir la pista de alimentación del IC de audio Vcc Y que encuentras en el camino[/quote]

La nomenclatura del transistor es 400x1 (nada mas).
siguiendo la pista no me encuentro con mas nada, solo puentes.





analogico dijo:


> falta el vcc del integrado de audio
> 
> 
> ¿el supuesto diodo conecta con algo mas o solo con el integrado de audio



No es un supuesto diodo es un transistor.

El recorrido es asi: Pata 14 del transformador, diodo, resistencia, transistor (supuesta falla, ya que HASTA el se encuentran 26v, y LUEGO de el se encuentran 0v)


Gracias por dedicar tiempo al tema. 



AL FIN OBTUVE UNA FOTO !!! ..


----------



## analogico (Feb 12, 2013)

se me ocurre que revises si tienes otro igual en la placa de tu tv y si ese otro esta en el diagrama
eso te pùede dar una pista

a veces `pasa 

de todos modos te subo el mismo diagrama de mas arriba solo que con mejor resolucion


mas que la foto importa como esta conectado en tu dibujo estan 2 "patas" conectadas entre si lo cual es muy raro para un transistor 
por lo que puede ser  cualquier cosa
i


----------



## louis1724 (Feb 12, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> mas que la foto importa como esta conectado en tu dibujo estan 2 "patas" conectadas entre si lo cual es muy raro para un transistor
> por lo que puede ser  cualquier cosa
> i



Es un estabilizador de tensión, como un zener

Me sorprende un poco tu respuesta porque dices que las pistas te levan a muchos "jumpers" osea que allí se detendrá el flujo de corriente??

Debes buscar hasta llegar a otro dispositivo y cuando lo encontras medilo y si esta bien sigue hasta que encuentres algo mal


----------



## SantyUY (Feb 13, 2013)

louis1724 dijo:


> Es un estabilizador de tensión, como un zener
> 
> Me sorprende un poco tu respuesta porque dices que las pistas te levan a muchos "jumpers" osea que allí se detendrá el flujo de corriente??
> 
> Debes buscar hasta llegar a otro dispositivo y cuando lo encontras medilo y si esta bien sigue hasta que encuentres algo mal



Ya hice lo que mencionas de verificar la pista para encontrar el problema.

Lo que hice fue empezar desde el pin 10 del integrado de audio donde deberian estar los 20v, los cuales no estaban, segui midiendo en el recorrido de la pista *DONDE NO ME ENCONTRE CON MAS NADA*, a no ser un capacitor pequeño que no esta en la misma pista sino que solo una pata de el esta en la pista, y *TAMPOCO TENIA VOLTAJE*. Segui la pista hasta llegar a *DOS PUNTO DONDE ENCONTRE 26V*, esos puntos son los que marco en el dibujo, son dos de los tres pines de este "REguLaDOr" - "TraNSIStor" o "ALGO". Luego de esos dos puntos me encuentro con una resistencia y con el diodo rectificador, luego del diodo me encuentro con el cobre del transformador.

eso es lo que me pasa. 

Pienso que puede ser como ustedes dicen un estabilizador, de los que se utilizan para regular el voltaje de una bateria en los coches por ejemplo, nose si los haya de este modelo de 3 patas, pero su funcionamiento puede estar correcto, por que tomaría esos 26v y los regula a 20v que son los necesarios para utilizar el integrado amplificador.


----------



## SantyUY (Feb 13, 2013)

Las medidas eran asi.. 


Bueno, luego de mucho buscar y buscar y sin ningun resultado opte por puentear los pines uno y dos de donde se encontraba este famoso transistor o regulador, LOGRANDO CON ESTO, CONSEGUIR LOS 18v en el pin numero 10 del integrado amplificador (18.6 mas precisamente) 
Esos 26.6v que llegan a el pin numero 3 del "transistor regulador" se dirigen hacia otro lugar del medio de la plaqueta, pasando por muchos transistores y capacitores y resistencias.
Al obtener estos 18 volt pense que solucionaria el problema, pero no fue asi, por que en el pin numero 5 del amplificador se deben de encontrar 5v, los cuales aumentan o disminuyen segun sea el porcentaje de volumen del tv. Al medir con el tester marca 0.01, 0.02 o lo que es NADA de voltaje.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 13, 2013)

> el pin numero 5 del amplificador se deben de encontrar 5v


desuelda el pin numero 5 y revisa si los 5 volt estan presentes


----------



## SantyUY (Feb 13, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> desuelda el pin numero 5 y revisa si los 5 volt estan presentes



No no lo esta, revisando la pista que va hacia el pin 5,, llego hasta un capacitor de 1000uf de 16v que en su pin negativo tiene 6.7v y en el positivo nada, lo cambie pensando que estaba defectuoso, pero siguen habiendo 6,7v en su pin negativo y nada en el otro.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 13, 2013)

entonces tienes que seguir las pistas para ver de donde salen esos 5 volt que faltan


----------



## louis1724 (Feb 14, 2013)

Si esos 5 volts son para controlar el volumen un circuito lógico debería controlarlos.

Desde pin #1 del jungla o UOC hacia el "input" del amp. de audio
Revisa si el *MUTE* esta activo que sale del Ic LC863328A polarizando a v603 y mandando tu voltaje a ground  *(ver diagrama)*


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 14, 2013)

Amigo SantyUY, desvincula la alimentacion del IC de audio del TV, y alimentalo externamente a traves de una fuente. Luego verifica si la etapa de audio trabaja normalmente.


----------

